# need help



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

so i got my price range in sq ft now but i was wondering say you charge 20 cents a sq ft to hang and 35 cents a sq ft to mud do you charge matterials to that or is that included in that price? Thats not the prices i charge but just saying for example thanks


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Here your go: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/want-start-drywall-business-2003/


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i didnt ask about starting a buisness i jsut asked if your charing 24 a sheet to hang and mud and sand do you add material cost on top of that price? I got insurance and everything i need just asking for help on bidding jobs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i didnt ask about starting a buisness i jsut asked if your charing 24 a sheet to hang and mud and sand do you add material cost on top of that price? I got insurance and everything i need just asking for help on bidding jobs


4x12 sheets ?? labor?"??straight 8 yeah good enough...labor!!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Charge $1000 for all[mat incl]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> so i got my price range in sq ft now but i was wondering say you charge 20 cents a sq ft to hang and 35 cents a sq ft to mud do you charge matterials to that or is that included in that price? Thats not the prices i charge but just saying for example thanks


No, just gift them the material and don't for get to say merry Christmas


----------

